# Elk in South Dakota



## thorpebe (Oct 3, 2003)

My buddy and me are looking at applying for a license for Elk in South Dakota. Does any body have any opions on what county to apply for. :beer:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Yep park tag but good luck your going to have at least 15 years prefernce


----------



## bowhuntr4ever (Oct 12, 2005)

it will be a long time before you get a elk out in the hills


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

ya no kidding my granpa has like 25 years prefernce and still hasnt got one :******:


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

I sent in for about 5 years, and then forgot one year and now I moved to ND so I just quit. My brother sent in for at least 12 never drew, then forgot last year and has to start over. Not many people ever draw a buck, but I guess a cow tag isn't to tough.


----------



## T.R. (Sep 7, 2006)

I quit applying in 1994. Odds are against non-residents even more so than residents. We hunt elk across the line in the Black Hills of NE Wyoming. But your application has to be sent in JAN, too late for a 2006 hunt. 
TR


----------

